# i have a BIG PROBLEM!!!!!!!!



## joe123 (Oct 27, 2005)

please help me im realy srugerling and i dont no how to look after fish because they keep on dying


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

What size tank do you have? What fish? And what are your water parameters.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

thats not a lot of info to go by. we need some info before we can help. what size tank? is it cycled? what are the water perameters? what fish? how often do you do water changes?


----------



## guppys r best (Oct 27, 2005)

*lol*

hi chazwick howz u????

by the way i think that one by joe is sum1 avin a laugh lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Joe, How long have you had fish and how many, what kind of fish, what size of tank? 
Do a quick search on google or yahoo under "cycling a aquarium" or "new tank syndrome" this will probably explain to you alot about what is happening in your tank if it is a new tank setup. Even if you have a established tank this is a good thing to learn about.


----------

